# Using + and - keys on the keypad



## Cowboy (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a classic keyboard with a keypad that includes a plus, minus, and Enter key on the extreme right. In Photoshop pressing Ctrl+Alt+- zooms out and Ctrl+Alt++ zooms in. My memory is a little hazy on this but I thought those same key combinations used to work in Lightroom, but they don't now. I know Ctrl+- and Ctrl+= (just before the backspace key) will accomplish the same thing, but I am just used to the Photoshop key combination. Were these key combinations changed? Is there any way I can get them back? Do I just have brain fade?


----------



## AndreasM (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't know if these combinations worked in earlier versions of Lightroom, but I see that Ctrl+Alt+- is still working in Lr 5.3.

But Ctrl+Alt++ doesn't.

In theory it should work if you include these lines in the file "Programs/Lightroom/resources/en/TranslatedStrings.txt" (if you're using Lightroom in English):

"$$$/AgDevelop/Menu/View/ZoomIn/Key=Cmd+Option++"
"$$$/AgLibrary/Menu/View/ZoomIn/Key=Cmd+Option++"

But I tested it - and it doesn't work. Either the "++" is confusing for Lr or this key is hardwired somehow. (It wouldn't be the first key, that can't be configured for no obvious reason.)

If I do the same for the <*> key, it works. ("$$$/AgDevelop/Menu/View/ZoomIn/Key=Cmd+Option+*")


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 23, 2013)

Interesting. I have a translatedstrings.txt file for every language except English. There is no en subfolder. Maybe they hide the translatedstrings file for English somewhere else.


----------



## AndreasM (Dec 23, 2013)

That's ok. Because English is the standard language, the TranslatedStrings.txt file isn't necessary at first, but if you create it, it will be used.

BTW: The shortcut list of Victoria and the Lightroom book of Martin Evening for example all list <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<+> for zooming-in, but maybe this refers only to the <=+> key of the main keyboard?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, that's correct. It doesn't work using the dedicated number pad, but does work using the "=" or "-" keys on the main keyboard.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll update that...


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 1, 2014)

Coming late to the thread-
My Microsoft keyboard (Windsows-7) works as this-
CTRL with [-] or [=]  on the top row, changes the zoom between the four states that appear above the navigator.
CTRL & ALT with [-] or [=]  on the top row, zooms in or out, but it seem to do a random jump in the zoom occasionally.
My mouse scroll wheel works to zoom while holding down the CTRL key- that's easy.


----------



## Cowboy (Jan 1, 2014)

I keep forgetting about the mouse wheel. I like the zoom sequence using the wheel better than the hot keys.


----------



## AndreasM (Jan 2, 2014)

I didn't know about the zooming with the mouse wheel. Thanks for the tip, but sadly - in my case - it's not usable, because it works absolutely randomly (at first it doesn't react at all and then it zooms in/out a huge step (but it's not a performance issue)).
Could be driver related, but I use the mouse wheel for changing the brush size since Lr 4.4 and it always worked and works perfectly and smoothly.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 3, 2014)

> zooming with the mouse wheel. but sadly - in my case - it's not usable, because it works absolutely randomly


In follow up to zooming with the mouse scroll wheel while holding down CTRL-  If you look at the zoom options shown on the 'Navigator' panel header bar, you will see Fit, Fill, 1:1 , 11:1 (or your setting)
I find that my scroll wheel takes me through the zoom views in a similar order- ie. FIT >  FILL >  1:1  > then from 1:16 and up to 11:1 (tiny to massive). It is the jump from 1:1 to 1:16 that gives the appearance of the random jumps in magnification. So my mouse scroll wheel extremes takes me up and down the zoom options from FIT through to 11:1.  Pulling the wheel back ends at FIT, pushing the wheel forward fully ends at 11:1.
Maybe this explanation is applicable to all users- I do not know.


----------



## AndreasM (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, it's about like that. The order of the steps already makes it a bit unpractical in my mind. What makes it worse in my case is that Lr jumps from Fill directly to 1:16 - ignoring the important 1:1 step. And finally - I have to move the mouse wheel 3 steps to get 1 reaction: FIT - nothing - nothing - zoom to FILL - nothing - nothing - zoom to 1:16 .........


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 8, 2014)

AndreasM- Yes very weird indeed. I have no explanation for your result with the scroll wheel. Have you tried changing your mouse options in control panel- most scroll wheels can be set to 'jump' a certain number of lines with each 'click' of the wheel- 1 line, 3 lines, 1 page- maybe that could explain your results. Its only my guessing as I have no knowledge of the technical- only my observations.


----------



## AndreasM (Jan 8, 2014)

I-See-Light - Well, the mouse wheel works perfectly for resizing the brush (reacts immediately and with the right speed) and with all other software, so I don't want to change the general behaviour of the wheel.
I'll just keep clicking in the Navigator panel or into the photo itself for zooming, as before.


----------

